# Busy Busy!!!



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Well been very busy with pompano fishing and shrimping , which are worth alot more than sheephead, but decided I had to go out and test out jim's gig 's (test gigs) but my favorite is the surgicial stainless . sheephead and flounder just don't come off , and you have to be careful or else you will cut the heads off sheephead.as showed in the pile ..quite a few flounder around still small though.​


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

i know those buoys!!


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Tons of sheepies! when are the flounder coming back! I need my fix haha.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You're a busy man..!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

You have been Busy !!!! Nice mess, I'd hate to clean them all, I always seem to get stuck by them dorsal fins on them sheeps. Thanks for putting the gigs to the test, I really like feed back to know how to fix any problems with them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tons of po man poon's!!! Looks like a heck of a haul!!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Huge mess of fish, now the fun part.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Hey Jim I am not finished with your Test yet ,by all means I have not scratched the surface with these sheepshead yet , but they will soon be gone .they will go off shore to spawn.When they come back they are hard to find and they look like shit. Right now they are nice and fat.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

From looking at the photos, looks like someone is enjoying Winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Now thats a mess of fish right there! I can echo that comment on Jims gigs about pulling the head off the fish, they hold up and hold on as sheeps are hell on a gig.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

What kind of market is there for ladyfish? Didn't realize anybody would buy them.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> What kind of market is there for ladyfish? Didn't realize anybody would buy them.


Sen them sold in Orlando to mostly asians. I am by far not that hungry.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard the Asian market too. I know the netters over here target time.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Damn I've seen them so thick at matanzas inlet in 2 foot of water it looked like you could walk on them, probably fill a dump truck within a few hours hah.


----------

